# Directv PIP Support?



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

Has directv dropped pip support? I ask because there hasn't been an update to it since it was released and it is basically unusable since the "smaller" picture inst resizable. During football season and mlb playoff time would be a great time to have this feature or even something better like the hopper 4 custom channels. Are there any hacks or are we just stuck with the preset sizes?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I know genie 2 doesn't have PIP ... 

I briefly remember it with the genie 1 system 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

housemr said:


> Has directv dropped pip support?


indeed !


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

housemr said:


> Has directv dropped pip support? I ask because there hasn't been an update to it since it was released and it is basically unusable since the "smaller" picture inst resizable. During football season and mlb playoff time would be a great time to have this feature or even something better like the hopper 4 custom channels. Are there any hacks or are we just stuck with the preset sizes?


Which receiver do you have?

The HR44 and HR54 Genies support PIP.

The HS17 Genie 2 does not.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I had forgotten that my HR54-500 had the feature till reading this post.
That tells you how useful it is.


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I had forgotten that my HR54-500 had the feature till reading this post.
> That tells you how useful it is.


I like it for sports.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I WANT MORE said:


> I had forgotten that my HR54-500 had the feature till reading this post.
> That tells you how useful it is.


The implementation of PIP has been horrible since it came out way back on the HR34. With no PIP buttons on the remote most people didn't even know it was there, and using it, turning it on and off, is a PITA. Having buttons on the remote would have made it much easier to use. I was disappointed when they took it away on the HS17.



bflora said:


> I like it for
> sports.


Yes it's great for sports. I wish D* had sports bar mode like Dish offers.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes it's great for sports. I wish D* had sports bar mode like Dish offers.


I wish Dish had the PQ and sports that D* has.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> I wish Dish had the PQ and sports that D* has.
> 
> Rich


I agree.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I agree.


Maybe Dish ends up owning D* and we get our wish. Perfect world thing, never gonna happen.

Rich


----------



## housemr (Jun 3, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Which receiver do you have?
> 
> The HR44 and HR54 Genies support PIP.
> 
> The HS17 Genie 2 does not.


I have the HR44


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

housemr said:


> I have the HR44


Press INFO, then scroll over to PIP, select side by side. Use the down arrow to swap pictures and audio. Thats the best one to use for sports. There is no quad PIP support like Dish has.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have an HR44 or HR54 and are watching off an C61k or probably other "minis" PIP is not available. As bad as PIP was i used it at this time of year to toggle between games when I watched directly from the HRxx. But it's no longer an option for me since I went 4K and have to watch off the mini


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would use TV's PIP capability (if it has it) by connecting all your minies to the TV during games


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I would use TV's PIP capability (if it has it) by connecting all your minies to the TV during games


As much as I would like them to, most TV's today don't support PIP.

I wish more of the streaming apps would support it.


----------

